# Martha's Waiting Room



## KinzieFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi! I am a new goat owner, and this is my one pregnant doe, Martha, who is a F4 mini LaMancha. She is due on May 12 and is a FF. She wasn't showing at all 2 weeks ago, but has suddenly ballooned! So excited!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty Doe, good luck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Love the coloring! Good luck


----------



## KinzieFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

Rough morning. I went out to feed an hour late to find Martha tangled in the electric netting. She had pulled part of the fence down and was stuck. The net was wrapped around her neck three times and she could only make a weak coughing sound. I got her partially untangled and she flipped out so I had to hold her down with my legs while I got the rest off. After she wanted no feed or water but did nibble hay. Her "pooch" is puffy and very pink but no discharge - I really hope she is okay!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would get a shot of banamine into her for any pain and inflammation. It also has anti-abortive properties.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Also give her probiotics and fortified Vit B complex for 3 days, 1x a day.

No grain for a few days.

Make sure she stays warm if the weather is cold with a buddy. If the weather is nice, it is OK to allow her out with the others.


----------



## KinzieFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks! I have all of these on hand. It is warm this week, but will rain tonight and tomorrow, so she will stay in. (worry, worry, worry)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she doing?


----------



## KinzieFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

She is doing okay but dropped some weight. I am hoping she didn't miscarry - would I see any signs? She was licking her side a bit the day it happened. My daughter even noticed she looks a lot thinner. This morning she was jumping around being playful, though, and I gave her alfalfa and boss which she ate all of and then ate hay. The b-12 shot seemed to perk her up. I only gave her one shot of b-12 complex because she seemed okay the next day.


----------



## KinzieFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

Picture today


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She still looks ok to me. (Though there are many folks here with WAY more experience than I have.) If she miscarried you would probably note some significant discharge (someone correct me if I'm wrong!). 

It's funny when they're pregnant - I swear mine sometimes say, "Hey, Mom's looking. Suck in that gut!" Then the next day they look pregnant as all get out.

At any rate, keep treating her like she IS pregnant. I would imagine she still is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, she looks good.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry about the ordeal. I think at this point in her pregnancy you would see a lot of discharge if she aborted.

If she wasn't eating well she may have had a less round appearance. It may just be an illusion.

She looks good in the last picture.

Good luck


----------



## KinzieFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

We have approximately 5 weeks to go, and check out this adorable little udder she is getting! So here is a question: We had the buck in with her on Dec. 4 but she wanted nothing to do with him. My daughter saw them mating on Dec. 12 which would put her due date on May 10. She is a mini, so 145 days would be May 5 to start checking her ligaments and watching closely. But since she was in with the buck earlier, should I prepare sooner? How long do they stay in season? Thanks!







.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I would be prepared for earlier. Some does will allow breeding when pregnant.

Typically they come into heat every 18-22 days and heat can last up to three days I believe. They are light sensitive so the hours of daylight effect when they start and stop cycling. Typically they start as early as September and can keep cycling as late as March. More typically oct to jan. for standards anyways. It gets shorter and more subtle later in the season.

Do you have any other dates where you saw her bred?


----------



## KinzieFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

On Dec 13 she was tail wagging and flirting but I did not see them actively breeding. The only time it was witnessed was on Dec. 12.


----------



## KinzieFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

About two weeks left and those babies were moving all around this morning. What a cool thing to watch! Martha has become very affectionate and wants to stay right with me. I gave her another dose of Bose gel this week but she licked up more than half a bowl of minerals. She gets goat chow, alfalfa, orchard grass hay, Boss, and vit E. Is there anything I am forgetting or missing?


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Aaawww, the poor mama! Sorry she had to go through that, I'm glad she is doing better, and I hope you have babies in a month or so. I think your doing a great job (I would do it similar) and that udder is coming along nicely  Happy kidding!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh! You do want to make sure she has free choice goat minnerals, loose is the best. (just in case you don't)


----------



## KinzieFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

I've got the minerals out - thanks!! She hadn't touched them until this week and now she is eating them up!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

How is she?


----------



## KinzieFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

Her ligaments are starting to soften as of this morning! 145 days put her kidding on Thurs, but the buck was with her earlier, so could be any time! Any guesses for the day and how many kids? This is my first, and her first, time kidding!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm not good at guessing dates but I am going to guess doe/buck twins for her!


----------



## KinzieFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh, and she didn't finish eating this morning! Going to keep checking those ligaments! (Soft but not gone yet)


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

My preggo ND doe didn't finish eating this morning either!! Maybe they'll kid at the same time!:lol:


----------



## KinzieFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh that would be fun! Thinking PINK for both of us!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes, Please!:grin::girl::kidred:


----------



## KinzieFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

No changes yet! Ligament like licorice whips but still there! She is yawning and stretching and her belly has dropped so her hips poke up.


----------

